# IVF success stories to inspire me please!



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am posting on here as I was wondering how many of you ladies have been in a similar situation to me and have been successful with IVF (and how many attempts).

I am 29 and have conceived naturally once before with my husband even with irregular periods! However, due to an illness he had to have sperm frozen and now I am interested in what our level of success with IVF using his frozen sperm (and me with no fertility issues) is likely to be.

I look forward to hearing from you

Many thanks xx


----------

